# should i ask him to renew our wedding vows



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi ive been married for 18 years ,and the last has been the toughest trial for our marriage. Its not that i stoped loving my husband but i know i hurt him deeply by talking to a man on facebook. Nothing happerned but i know i talked about things that i should been talking to my husband about not a stranger.well to cap it all we had a weekend away from the children and had a heart to heart he says he forgives me and loves me ...Me i feel like ive let him down i love him so much its our 19th wedding anniversary in feb id love to renew my vows to him ..but is this a good idea ?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

your question is personal to you. but are you doing it for the right reasons? on this occasion.

19 years of marriage , who doesnt have their ups and downs.
your working on your marriage and you wil continue to do that for your marriage. as long as you want to stay together.
if you do want to renew your vows talk to your husband.
your idea is sacred to you two.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

thank you justean your words are very wise, maybe its the guilt that im trying to deal with and the need for a fresh start, i want to stay together and i know he wants that to. we are working together and talk more then we ever have i just want to show him how much he means to me anyone any ideas?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i know its you inner guilt. i know you hurt him. but really you are still innocent. you did nothing really wrong. your just a genuine person with feelings. 
who doesnt talk to other men on a personal level. i do and yes i have spoken to others more than to my own H. but thats because we need to open up in another direction, to possibly understand ourselves and where were going wrong and how we can correct ourselves without the need to unveil it to your H. i do that.
what you did is normal.
of course you love him, go away for a week. hold hands and have fun again. just court eachother again. if your talking then you wil go far.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Thankyou so much i like the idea of just going away for a week and just being together thank you for you help , i know its my guilt and its guilt for no reason ,my h has said sorry for reacting how he did some times you just need to talk to others to get another perpective on things thanks x


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i notice your in anglia - a suggestion go to a warm place for the week.
especially as were in winter. you need the warmth to increase your mood with eachother. you both need to unwind.
cold places dont do it as your both wrapped up to the nines and doesnt exactly inspire contact and it takes ages to rip eachothers clothes off. lol.
your welcome on the advice and i wish you the best of luck.
n e time.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

yes a new year trip some where nice and warm and i can hardley wait thanks again


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

well how great minds think alike , hubbie came home with tickets for teneriffe , i feel like im falling in love all over again. thanks justean ,we both would love to renew our vows maybe in a few years we will x


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

A twentieth would be perfect for renewing the vows.

draconis


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

thank you thats what i thought to , im just so glad to get our marriage back on track ,it really is like ive found a old friend again ,we are actually talking and comunicating again,and wow do i feel happy in fact closer then we have been for a long time


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> well how great minds think alike , hubbie came home with tickets for teneriffe , i feel like im falling in love all over again. thanks justean ,we both would love to renew our vows maybe in a few years we will x


whey hey - result.
wel i had another thought. i just think you both needed a kick start again. your actions gave good reason for your H to rethink to. you are very special to him.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

totally and ive made a promise to myself not to let things ever get so bad again , and to keep talking still a long way to go ,we know that but i know we can make it xx thanks again


----------

